
Medicare for All Critics Are Telling Lies - howard941
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2019/04/medicare-for-all-health-care-churn
======
liamcardenas
As with most things, the devil is in the details.

Yes, the current system has high churn that leads to suboptimal outcomes. I
completely agree something ought to be done about it.

My question for supporters of Medicare for all is this: Do you want to prevent
me from paying a doctor for care, if I want to?

If a non-government-based market for healthcare can still exist, I will likely
not object to however the program’s proponents think best to implement it.
However, if they are going to design a system through which all healthcare in
the entire country must go, I am going to heavily scrutinize it and be very
skeptical — probably deciding not to support it.

